# Gorilla Glue or Hot glue for plants?



## catfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone know which is better for attaching air plants to wood - Gorilla glue or hot glue? I can't drill through the wood - it's too thick.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Low-temp hot glue would -probably- be safe, but high-temp would more than likely kill the plant, it'll burn right through a delicate stem. I don't know about gorilla glue, but I think it's nontoxic so it may work. You wouldn't have to drill all the way through the wood to attach though, just make a tiny hole and then be a twist-tie over the plant stem, once it takes hold you can remove the tie.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Stainless wire works well. You can buy it in the picture hanging section at lowes, etc.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

both can work. for hot glue, just put some hot glue on the backround or wood on which your mounting on, wait 10 seconds, then place the plant.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Twist ties are like the stainless wire without going to the store  but yes the stainless wire is probably a bit better. Walmart even carries it.


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

FYI, Gorilla glue is permanent and as hard as stone once it's dry. If it's attached to foam, you could probably pull it off with part of the foam; otherwise you have to grind it off with a dremel. The other down-side it it expands 3x in the drying process.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Home Depot sells "tillyglue" that is made specifically for mounting airplants. I have had success with a small dab of silicone as well.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I use fishing line.


----------

